# 5BLD Project: N 5BLDers one 5x5 Scramble | Season 2



## abunickabhi (Mar 3, 2021)

Was fun to make this. Thanks to all the 9 BLDers for sparing their time.

The entire video will be released on 7th March in two parts.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 8, 2021)

A cube roll style animation of all the solutions of all the solvers.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 8, 2021)

I am uploading part 2 now, it will be out in a few hours. Part 2, I put almost 2 weeks of my free time, to make it good. I hope all the new BLDers and experienced BLDers out there find both the parts interesting.


----------



## jronge94 (Mar 8, 2021)

Really looking forward to watch the video


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 9, 2021)

Part 1 and Part 2 are out,

Part 1,





Part 2,





Super happy with this project, I had something like this on my mind for years, but did not have the free time to compile and study all the solves, I am finally happy to have this idea bear fruit. I hope to another video with another set of 5BLDers in the coming months, Stay tuned.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 27, 2021)

Continuing with this project, I thought of starting a new series where I discuss center-only scrambles and walkthrough the tracing order and the algs.






I hope to publish couple of this to keep myself motivated with the 5BLD outreach.

I hope WCA comps resume and people start doing 5BLD, so that I can rope in more participants for the next X cubers 1 5BLD scramble video.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 22, 2021)

I hope to be more frequent with these center comms walkthrough videos.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 22, 2021)

I read the title as 9BLDers


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 8, 2021)

Inspired by Chris' solve in this series, I have finally switched to random orientation on a 5x5, in order to get more solved centers.






I plan to make a part 2 of this series, but I have to wait for top BLDers to attend competitions first, since most of them have forgetten big cubes algs, since there was no incentive to practice in the pandemic time. I think by the year end we can see more 5BLDers giving walkthroughs on the same scramble.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 5, 2022)

Good news part 2 is under production.

Aiman Koli,
Conan Mo, Arthur, Gianfranco, Daniel Wallin, Callum Jepp, Ezra, Mikolaj, Guido and me will be walking through the same scramble.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 28, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Good news part 2 is under production.
> 
> Aiman Koli,
> Conan Mo, Arthur, Gianfranco, Daniel Wallin, Callum Jepp, Ezra, Mikolaj, Guido and me will be walking through the same scramble.



Started compiling the entries



A lot of cool solvers this time, it will be fun to watch!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 29, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Started compiling the entries
> 
> View attachment 20548
> 
> A lot of cool solvers this time, it will be fun to watch!


my god


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 4, 2022)

Started editing trailer for season 2.

there are 16 submissions this year compared to only 9 submissions last year. It is going to be epic!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 7, 2022)

Trailer should be out this Sunday.

@CyanSandwich , Daniel Wallin and Arthur Garcin are yet to submit.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 11, 2022)

The trailer is out! Phew this series took a lot of work.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 17, 2022)

Finished editing part 1:

Ezra Hirschi
Grigorii Alekseev
Alvin Cheng
Mengfei Shen
Charlie Eggins
Nevins Chan
Callum Hales-Jepp

These are the solvers for part 1. The video would be well over an hour.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 19, 2022)

A bit of a detour before releasing part 1:






Published all the past and present 5BLD WRs in an entertaining format.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2022)

Part 1 up as well. 7 solvers in the first video.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2022)

Part 2 is up as well.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 28, 2022)

Cubers whom I want to feature in season 3:

Mike Hughey
Sukant Koul
Daniel Anker Hermansen
Martin Egdal
Daniel Wallin
Mikolaj Salamon
Arthur Garcin
Dylan Swarts
Abhijeet
Thiago Han


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 28, 2022)

Getting person #9 should be easy.


----------

